# Looking for a versatile, heavy conventional rod/reel setup



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Daiwa Saltist 2-speed lever drag looks like a good reel, figure the lower gear might come in handy and I’ve been happy with my spinning reels from them. 

http://www.daiwa.com/us/contents/reels/saltist_2ld/index.html


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Nobody fishes for bigger stuff eh?


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2018)

I use the tld shimanos. I’ll look and see what ones they are. I use mostly for shallow water grouper and big inshore cobes these days but used them offshore a lot in the past. They all have 20-30lb triple fish on them.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

star or shimano rods

diawa reels


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2018)

Ok, just checked while feeding the farm critters. Here is what I’ve had and used for 15yrs or so and am very pleased with performance and durability.
2 Shimano tld50 spooled w/30lb triplefish on 6.6 star heavy action
2 Shimano speedmasters spooled with 20lb triplefish on star 7’ heavy action
2 Shimano tld30 spooled with 20lb triplefish on star 7’ medium heavy rods
1 Shimano corvalis and 1 calcutta 400 both spooled with 30lb braid on star medium action 7’ rods
I also like a baitrunner or two on board for free lining. I have two 6500’s and 2 3500’s on star rods all spooled with braid and have been very happy with them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2018)

I’m gonna add that like @topnative2 says daiwa makes a good reel. I do have a couple old daiwa linecounters that have given me as many years of service. They are also on Star rods and spooled with 20lb triplefish.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2018)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> Daiwa Saltist 2-speed lever drag looks like a good reel, figure the lower gear might come in handy and I’ve been happy with my spinning reels from them.
> 
> http://www.daiwa.com/us/contents/reels/saltist_2ld/index.html


I wouldn’t hesitate a bit buying that reel. I love the ratio of my speedmasters and they are very close! Looks to be a solid reel!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Diawa sealines.......I am cheap.......but good!


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks for the replies, I wouldn’t be able to swing outfitting an offshore boat with those $300 Daiwa reels but I figured just buying a pair it’s worth getting something good and making it last awhile. 

It looks like a lot of guys are running 65 lb braid on their conventional setups, that reel claims it will take 490 yards of 50 lb braid, so I’d guess close to 400 yards of 65 lb. Is that going to be enough for kingfish? I’d assume it would but have zero experience with them. Should be plenty for grouper, snapper, cobia, and tarpon. 

I don’t really understand the difference between boat rods, jigging rods, and trolling rods given the same length, action, and power. I think I want 7’ers with a somewhat soft tip, lots of backbone, and a moderate action. Not going to be throwing plugs with these obviously.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Accurate 400n is a beast. I fish offshore and its like everything else buy once cry once. The accurate 400n is a baitcaster size reel and puts out a ton of drag and can be fished from 20-50lb braid. Its small enough to not have that big azz offshore look but can handle almost anything. Its a little expensive but will catch everything swimming in florida. Holds 400 of 30lb braid. I do a ton of offshore jigging.. i have 2 400n, 2 500n and that will cover it. Just like any type of fishing its about knots. Tied well and not many fish are running over 20lbs of drag off


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I’ve only used Penn 8500 and 9500s for offshore. Watching guys use big akward heavy reels on top of a pole just looks wrong. Forward hand having to be held in a contorted position around the reel. To be fair, my largest fish is a 75lb wahoo. Maybe larger fish require something else.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Yeah, the current lever drag reels are much more compact than the old Penn Senators, primarily due to better drag materials and braid allowing more line in a smaller package. The Daiwa I’m looking at is the same weight as my BG 4500 spinning reel for tarpon and cobia.










That accurate 400n seems to have pretty similar specs also, their single speed is in the same price range, but the 2 speed is about double.

I haven’t used conventional reels much but the advantages seem to be an easily adjustable drag during the fight, holding more line, and being able to reel and gain line even if the fish is running without worrying about line twist. Trolling with spinning reels just seems weird to me also, but I’m sure it would work fine.

These won’t be used truly offshore unless I go out on a bigger boat, but we get kings, gag grouper, etc near shore that still require the tackle.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

I have 2 TLDs on, I believe, 2 offshore angler trolling rods with roller tips. Both are rigged with mono

I also have 2 trevala 80-200lb 5’8” jogging rods with torium 30s. Both of these have 80lb braid. 

I also added two trevala 6’6” jigging rods and have 5500 conflicts on them. Loaded with 50lb invisibraid. 

I tried starting with the conventional trevalas hoping they would do it all. They did ok but I eventually added to the arsenal. I use the spinner Trevalas a lot more now than any of the others. Great for dock fishing, grouper and Tarpon. I was skeptical of them on Tarpon at first but I laid into a 120ish pounder and it did great.


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

They don't get much love on this forum and are not super glamorous, but the ugly stik tiger rods have an action you are wanting. You also will not have to worry about a friend doing something dumb and breaking one. Not perfect for jigging, but for soaking boat and trolling they are good rods.


----------



## Karlee (Dec 7, 2017)

I like TLDs for pelagics, but I don't like the drag on them for pulling bottom fish out of structure. I believe the Penn Battle II would accomplish everything you're looking to do and more. Is a larger spinninng outfit out of the question?


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Karlee said:


> I like TLDs for pelagics, but I don't like the drag on them for pulling bottom fish out of structure. I believe the Penn Battle II would accomplish everything you're looking to do and more. Is a larger spinninng outfit out of the question?


I have a Daiwa BG 4500 setup, basically the same as a Battle 6000. I haven’t used it enough to find shortcomings yet, just seen that a lot of guys prefer conventional reels for this type of fishing.


----------



## 1Fisher77316 (Nov 1, 2016)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> Spin and fly fishing creeks and shallow flats makes up the majority of my fishing, but I’m fortunate enough to have other opportunities living in the big bend.
> 
> I’d like to pick up a pair of heavy conventional rods and reels that I can use for as many situations as possible. I understand one setup won’t be ideal for everything, but it will make up a small portion of what I do so I can’t justify being setup like an offshore boat.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1Fisher77316 (Nov 1, 2016)

If cost is an issue and it is for many look online for an "old school" Penn 209 or 309. You can frequently get those for under $50.00. Tough reels that have a decent drag system and hold a lot of 30-50# line. Pair the reel with any medium heavy rod you and find and you'll be into a combo for under 100 bucks. Those reels are just tough! Tight lines-


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

topnative2 said:


> Diawa sealines.......I am cheap.......but good!






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=326903237862749


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

When my son got his PF25 and wanted/needed to get out with a beefy upgrade to the outside rocky bottom of the gulf, (hes set on inshore stuff), after a bit or research he came up with a very worthy setup, that do what you are asking so long as your not casting.

Pick up an old Penn Senator 113h (black USA made ones), shopping around the used market or in his case my garage we found one in good shape (drag and clicker works, handle knob free, and no split's in the chrome trim rings around the screws, low corrosion). If you look you can find them for 40 to 60 bucks used. Took that to a local reel rebuilder and had him go through it, upgraded the drag (the originals have asbestos), lube and reline... looks good as new now.

Pick up 7' Ugly Stick Tiger Lite rod, pair them up and you are trolling, dropping, and can haul a serious grouper from a hole.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I kinda like the oldschool star drag style Penn Senators for sheer simplicity and reliability and line capacity. But I'd say they really don't handle braid great and I like the looks of a lot of those jigging reels that hold every bit as much braid as a Senator holds mono, and with way more drag. But with that said I think a lot of these reels with monster drag are really just engaging in an arms race that looks good on paper but doesn't really matter offshore. A 4/0 Senator with a locked down drag will not give an inch to a grouper offshore even though on paper it has like 15 pounds of drag. I would imagine any more would be damn likely to rip the rod out of your hands. Anyway, if you're like me and you don't make it offshore a ton and don't want to spend a fortune I guess what I'm saying is don't hesitate to find an old Penn on any sort of broomstick of a rod. I keep at least one or two around for grouper trips, cobia, or goofing off and fighting a big shark that keeps cutting me off. But I also keep some lighter gear that I use to flatline for cobia or tarpon on shallow reefs in the summer. Like a 5000 or 6000 sized spinner with a lot of braid on it and a Star rod of adequate size. I find that to be a pretty versatile setup and carry some of this heavy stuff all summer when you never know what's around or when it will slick off enough to head to a reef/wreck and tango with whoever is there.


----------

